# silverstar ultra...



## sounds good (Sep 26, 2006)

has anyone tried them yet? my local autoparts store has them for 13 off the regular price... 
just wondering if they are anything like osram silverstars


----------



## jasonzak (May 18, 2006)

I put them in my wife's chevy blazer and they work nice. Much better then the regular silverstars.


----------



## Chnaane (Dec 19, 2003)

*Re: silverstar ultra... (sounds good)*

These bulbs change the light color. That's *all* they do, all they've ever done, all they ever will do, and all they can do. They are nothing like Osram Silverstars. All of these blue-glass bulbs (Sylvania Silverstar and Silverstar Ultra, Philips Crystalvision, Wagner TruView, Osram CoolBlue, etc.) have the same deficiencies compared to bulbs with uncolored clear glass. You get less light because the colored glass blocks light that would otherwise reach the road, and a smaller percentage of the light you get is _usable_ light. You do not get better seeing. The only winner is Sylvania once they have your money.


----------



## V-DUBchic (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: silverstar ultra... (Chnaane)*

Chnaane could not have said it any better. put the 50+ bucks you almosted wasted on silverstars or whatever he listed, and put it toward some better headlights or HIDs.


----------



## hoooboy (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: silverstar ultra... (V-DUBchic)*

Silverstar Ultra is the best replacement bulbs I buy!!!
Here in Canada it cost 59.99$
But I buy it on ebay for 20-25$
Really worth the money at this price!

You see the picture...
Before and After...
On the "before" picture, you can't see my booster pack!!!
Great upgrade!!


----------



## Bora Jon (May 31, 2007)

*Re: silverstar ultra... (sounds good)*

These lights are great when it's a clear night, overcast, or snowing, when it is raining, foggy or there is drizzle, the lights are terrible, there just isn't enough yellow light for them to be effective in those situations.


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: silverstar ultra... (Chnaane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chnaane* »_These bulbs change the light color. That's *all* they do, all they've ever done, all they ever will do, and all they can do. They are nothing like Osram Silverstars. All of these blue-glass bulbs (Sylvania Silverstar and Silverstar Ultra, Philips Crystalvision, Wagner TruView, Osram CoolBlue, etc.) have the same deficiencies compared to bulbs with uncolored clear glass. You get less light because the colored glass blocks light that would otherwise reach the road, and a smaller percentage of the light you get is _usable_ light. You do not get better seeing. The only winner is Sylvania once they have your money.


WROOOONG......
You havn't had them have you? When I got my "regular" Silverstars, I put one in and checked the difference in light with a standard bulb, (i'll admit I was a little sceptical). However the light was a little on the blue side, nothing ricerish, but the output was definitely better, from about 20', I could notice more detal and brightness on the fence the car was facing. Now is it like installing HIDs, not by any means, but they deffinately put out at least a little more useable light. To the OP, if the ones you are inquiring about are said to be better than regular silverstars, than try them out and let us know, it is possible that they just went more blue on the bulb, but they could have made them brighter as well.


----------



## SiLvErTDiR2001 (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: silverstar ultra... (thetwodubheads)*

I'm going to side with Chnaane on this one, any bulb with a tint to the glass is restricting light transmission. If anything from the looks of it, the Sylvania Silverstar Ultra's look like they have an even darker tint than normal Sylvania Silverstars. Which would lead me to believe they are actually worse than the normal ones, despite the marketing hype. At the end of the day it is your car, and I'm not going to tell you what to do or buy. Just my .02


----------



## OraLabora (May 26, 2006)

I've ordered Osram H7 Hypers. These should work much better. No coating. They are H9 bulbs on H7 bases; put out 2100 lumens instead of the stock H7 1500 or so lumens. They are also 65W instead of 55W. Not enough to kill the system, it should still draw within the fused amperage. I have tried all manner of bulbs, some blue coated, some not.
Anything blue coated is unsuitable for wet or snowy weather. Some bulbs like Osram Silverstar (not coated) are marginally superior, but not dramatically so.


----------



## EternalMind (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: silverstar ultra... (thetwodubheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_
To the OP, if the ones you are inquiring about are said to be better than regular silverstars, than try them out and let us know, it is possible that they just went more blue on the bulb, but they could have made them brighter as well.

it is a different chemical composition, blocking less light, thus retaining less heat and allowing a longer life.


----------



## BobdudeMan (Sep 9, 2006)

I have the ultras in my gti, They are awsome in anything but rain, in plaining on switch to hid tho but all in all they put out alot better light than stock and help me see alot more overall


----------



## cristo (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (OraLabora)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OraLabora* »_I've ordered Osram H7 Hypers. These should work much better. No coating. They are H9 bulbs on H7 bases; put out 2100 lumens instead of the stock H7 1500 or so lumens. They are also 65W instead of 55W. Not enough to kill the system, it should still draw within the fused amperage. I have tried all manner of bulbs, some blue coated, some not.
Anything blue coated is unsuitable for wet or snowy weather. Some bulbs like Osram Silverstar (not coated) are marginally superior, but not dramatically so.

I have the Osram H7 Hypers in both my cars.
Everything you said above is true.


----------



## OraLabora (May 26, 2006)

I just installed the hypers last night. I will try to take some pics tonight. They are not as white as the Nightbreakers, but the range is much better especially on high beam.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: silverstar ultra... (Chnaane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chnaane* »_These bulbs change the light color. That's *all* they do, all they've ever done, all they ever will do, and all they can do. They are nothing like Osram Silverstars. All of these blue-glass bulbs (Sylvania Silverstar and Silverstar Ultra, Philips Crystalvision, Wagner TruView, Osram CoolBlue, etc.) have the same deficiencies compared to bulbs with uncolored clear glass. You get less light because the colored glass blocks light that would otherwise reach the road, and a smaller percentage of the light you get is _usable_ light. You do not get better seeing. The only winner is Sylvania once they have your money.


Agreed....I liken them to snake oil...


----------



## 07Blanch (Sep 1, 2007)

don't want to hijack but.....had anyone ever heard of euro dezign bulbs? (www.eurodezigns.com) I had ordered some silverstar ultra's off ebay and the guy just told me his employee posted the wrong bulbs and that these are the right ones. he claims that they are better than silverstars and that they are brand new to the market (check the linkout, 5 years in the making). I think it's a load of sh*t. I just wanted more light for the winter then get retro hid's for in the spring...


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: silverstar ultra... (sounds good)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sounds good* »_has anyone tried them yet? my local autoparts store has them for 13 off the regular price... 
just wondering if they are anything like osram silverstars

The Ultra H7's still has the tint... however, instead of a full tint, it has 2 tint bands: one by the tip and another by the base.
It should be more like the Osrams in term of life.


----------



## OraLabora (May 26, 2006)

Standard H7 low beam and Silverstar high beam vs Hyper low and high (all pics in my driveway):
Standard on left, hyper on right:








Standard low beam:








Hyper low beam (lights aimed a little lower):








Osram (not Sylvania) Silverstar high beam:








Hyper high beam:


----------

